# moms/women in Malaga centro



## michimalaga (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi there, I've been living in Malaga for a while, but with 1 year old and working from home, I've neglected integrating and making friends. I'm originally from California, USA. 
Any women out there in central Malaga looking to meet up? all the best!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

michimalaga said:


> Hi there, I've been living in Malaga for a while, but with 1 year old and working from home, I've neglected integrating and making friends. I'm originally from California, USA.
> Any women out there in central Malaga looking to meet up? all the best!


:welcome:

have a look at this & maybe leave a reply there - that should bring some of the posters back to reply to you 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/17276-english-speaking-people-malaga-city.html


----------



## Joanna11 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi!!! I am also from California, live in Malaga Centro (malagueta area) and work from home. My son turns 18 months tomorrow. Message me and we can meet up! Mornings work best for us.


----------



## michimalaga (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi! I'm not sure if there is a way to send a private message. I'm in the El Palo area, Wednesdays and Sat. from 11am work well. Looking forwards to meeting you! IF you know how to send a message rather than post, please do. thanks!


----------



## Joanna11 (Apr 28, 2013)

michimalaga said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if there is a way to send a private message. I'm in the El Palo area, Wednesdays and Sat. from 11am work well. Looking forwards to meeting you! IF you know how to send a message rather than post, please do. thanks!


It looks like you can only get privileges to send private messages if you are a proven active member on the site.  /SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joanna11 said:


> It looks like you can only get privileges to send private messages if you are a proven active member on the site.  /SNIP/


yes, that's right - you need 5 good posts before the PM facility is activated - it's to protect you & other members from spammers - that's also why we don't allow personal contact info to be posted


so have a look around the forum & see if you can answer any questions or join in the discussions - that's what forums are all about!


----------

